# Crystal River this weekend



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Heading up to The Plantation on Crystal River this weekend. 
Any reports or tips you're willing to pass on would be very much appreciated, obviously not looking for spots, but general advice.

Our game plan right now is to fish the outside flats and islands Creek mouths if weather permits, if not we'll stay in Kings Bay area and hit the docks and shorelines and maybe set up some drifts for Trout etc.

Thanks


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

There are some fish in the creeks too but I feel like generally the larger fish and better bite is closer to the outside edges.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Jim


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Wind was tough but we did okay for our first time up here, got about a dozen Snook, biggest about 25" some nice Reds up to 27", Bass up to 4lbs and some Big Jack's, even jumped some baby Tarpon.

Thoroughly enjoyed the weekend, I will definitely be making a return trip soon, especially once the water cools


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad you caught them up. I fished to the north on Sunday. Kind of a weird bite but overall a productive day. We hooked a mini tarpon too but it shook loose boatside. Also a million short trout and a few reds. A slow pick until the tide really started to top out.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

We didn't find trout, but certainly enjoyed the days fishing


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Guvner said:


> We didn't find trout, but certainly enjoyed the days fishing


You did better than most locals!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

makin moves said:


> You did better than most locals!


It's good to get lucky every now and then, the weather forced us into where to fish, so we just spent the day picking apart the shorelines


----------

